# Screws that miss studs



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi guys -
I am adavanced amature that does about 1 habitat house per year. Thanks to all the free advice I've gotten over the years. Corner rollers and flushers along with choosing boxes (I picked used columbia's).

I have a question that I haven't seen discussed and can't find with the search function.

Whats the best way to cover a missed screw hole? I know the jokes will come but there must be an easy way to fix this problem.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Most knives have a metal butt on the handle. Use that to knock in the miss or push it in with something blunt then coat it as you normally would. No big secrets here.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I put mud on the miss first, then push it in with the butt of my knife. They usually don't come back out that way.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I put mud on the miss first, then push it in with the butt of my knife. They usually don't come back out that way.


This.... If you knock 'em in while taping then they tend to come back. But if you coat them and then knock them in on the 2nd coat then they don't come back.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I put mud on the miss first, then push it in with the butt of my knife. They usually don't come back out that way.


I'll have to agree with P.A.!! Mud em, knock em in and then mud em again!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like to push it in with the back off my knife as well butt ...a peace of ff works great


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

the way I deal with rambos bullet holes. 2 ball peen hammers.
Who wants to know why?:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> the way I deal with rambos bullet holes. 2 ball peen hammers.
> Who wants to know why?:jester:


I can only imagine! :blink: Ping inch: ..ping...ping..ping.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my hangers tap them for me :thumbup: thank you stateline drywall:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Loose paper is a blister..I glue em back too.

This works also...Very little shrinkage.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> Loose paper is a blister..I glue em back too.
> 
> This works also...Very little shrinkage.


oops..Forgot to upload then the advanced button said the thread was closed:furious:...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ff over them and you only need 2 coats:yes:


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

Icerock - What does ff over them mean?

Moore - after you fill with glue do you mud over?

Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PaRiggins said:


> Icerock - What does ff over them mean?
> 
> Moore - after you fill with glue do you mud over?
> 
> Thanks for all the tips.


FibaFuse


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PaRiggins said:


> Icerock - What does ff over them mean?
> 
> Moore - after you fill with glue do you mud over?
> 
> Thanks for all the tips.


looks like this


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

I tried mud/push/mud and I like it. Next I will try FF.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> looks like this


To me, this seems a bit excessive. In effect, you're elevating beyond the surface of the dimple. Screw fill should be as close/flat to the surface as possible.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> To me, this seems a bit excessive. In effect, you're elevating beyond the surface of the dimple. Screw fill should be as close/flat to the surface as possible.


True, but you have to remember that FF sands off as easily as the mud so you can coat that really tight and sand it down.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you saying that the FF disintegrates as you sand ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I used the small roll of ff to do this...its thin and you should all know If you use ff your mud get stronger as you wipe ( if you ever look at you mud on you hawk or in your pan... there is fibers now in your mud ...using this mud on pin holes and missed screws works good:detective:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Are you saying that the FF disintegrates as you sand ?


If you sand down to the tape itself it will sand the fibers off unlike paper which will burn.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

So now you're saying that the FF comes apart when sanded ? Thanks for confirming (in my opinion) that FF is crap. At least a paper burn can be re-coated. Sounds like you would have to re-tape with FF if you accidentally went too far.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Icerock, could you do a little ff-vs-paper test, kinda like saskatapers mudmax twist test. Maybe, tape a couple pieces of scrap together and see which can lift the most weight. Also test which works best as dunny paper. :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> So now you're saying that the FF comes apart when sanded ? Thanks for confirming (in my opinion) that FF is crap. At least a paper burn can be re-coated. Sounds like you would have to re-tape with FF if you accidentally went too far.


And your own experience with fibafuse is? :shifty:
Not being a smartarse sir, just wondering if you've tried it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I saw some on the shelf at Crappy Tire once. I even touched the package !

But seriously, tf's endorsement wasn't really convincing enough for me. If I stand the chance of rubbing out the FF accidentally then I really don't want to use something like that. Not totally against it. Just seems like it could cause a headache I don't ever get. The paper always stays in one piece.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

The houses I learned to tape on were RTM houses (ready to move) they were built here then put on wheels and dragged down the highway hundreds of kilometers sometimes with no issues. We taped those with fibafuse in the flats and angles and they weren't small either, 1500-1700 sqft bungalows. 
That's all the proof that fibafuse is strong that I need.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Icerock, could you do a little ff-vs-paper test, kinda like saskatapers mudmax twist test. Maybe, tape a couple pieces of scrap together and see which can lift the most weight. Also test which works best as dunny paper. :jester:


the twist test...lol I use steel so no need to and the dunny test ....stick it up your own :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The dunny test.

mesh..too many holes ..Messy
FF .. Itchy ..leaves a rash
Paper.. It'll cut cha!!!
I try to keep a roll of charmin in the truck.
I don't care for port-o-johns ! NO! 
All my t-shirts are missing sleeves ..:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I saw some on the shelf at Crappy Tire once. I even touched the package !
> 
> But seriously, tf's endorsement wasn't really convincing enough for me. If I stand the chance of rubbing out the FF accidentally then I really don't want to use something like that. Not totally against it. Just seems like it could cause a headache I don't ever get. The paper always stays in one piece.


someone must be drinking:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

:lol: I can see why you say that but I'm just responding to what I'm reading. I gave up drinking 20 years ago.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> :lol: I can see why you say that but I'm just responding to what I'm reading. I gave up drinking 20 years ago.


 I should give it up but I just dont want to yet:blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You really just got to try FF before you knock it. I would go as far as calling it revolutionary :yes:, especially for patch work. It lays flatter, you can sand it, dries faster, stronger, resists cracking, and runs smoother from a zook from what I understand.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> :lol: I can see why you say that but I'm just responding to what I'm reading. I gave up drinking 20 years ago.


You aint had a drink in 20 years Sir slingr? Good for you man! And I mean that !:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> You really just got to try FF before you knock it. I would go as far as calling it revolutionary :yes:, especially for patch work. It lays flatter, you can sand it, dries faster, stronger, resists cracking, and runs smoother from a zook from what I understand.


Are your ''people'' taping out those 500 board homes with ff?....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> So now you're saying that the FF comes apart when sanded ? Thanks for confirming (in my opinion) that FF is crap. At least a paper burn can be re-coated. Sounds like you would have to re-tape with FF if you accidentally went too far.


I call that one of the selling points of the FF, that it is sandable.

But lets be realistic, I could keep sanding paper tape till it disappeared, but whose going to do that, so it's the same with the FF.

Main point is if you hit the FF well sanding, you won't have a touch up, like you do with paper tape. I did try a spot once, and kept on sanding to see what happens, it does flake up a little bit, little fibers project out, but that was really over sanding it.

I use it on all my receptacle repairs now, lays tighter, don't half to build out too much, and it is ok if you sand into it,,,,,"a little bit"


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> You aint had a drink in 20 years Sir slingr? Good for you man! And I mean that !:yes:


Thanks Rick but I kinda did it the hard way. One night after a 14 hour day and no food I killed a 26er or what you guys call a fifth of Captain Morgan in about 2 hours. No mix. The first large cup took about an hour to drink. The next 2 went down like water. I went down the next day. Pancreatitis. Ended up in the hospital for 7 weeks. The IV cleaned me out and I walked out. Phew ! Haven't touched a drop since. I was a once a month kinda guy before that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Thanks Rick but I kinda did it the hard way. One night after a 14 hour day and no food I killed a 26er or what you guys call a fifth of Captain Morgan in about 2 hours. No mix. The first large cup took about an hour to drink. The next 2 went down like water. I went down the next day. Pancreatitis. Ended up in the hospital for 7 weeks. The IV cleaned me out and I walked out. Phew ! Haven't touched a drop since. I was a once a month kinda guy before that.


L/w!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I call that one of the selling points of the FF, that it is sandable.
> 
> But lets be realistic, I could keep sanding paper tape till it disappeared, but whose going to do that, so it's the same with the FF.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's possible to sand through it with a bit of perseverance, but accidently sanding through it aint going to happen unless there's something seriously wrong with the workmanship from the start. 
The only time I get fibres standing up occaisionally are in the angles, when that happens just leave the fibres standing because the paint smooths them back down :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Icerock, could you do a little ff-vs-paper test, kinda like saskatapers mudmax twist test. Maybe, tape a couple pieces of scrap together and see which can lift the most weight. Also test which works best as dunny paper. :jester:



Remember this? :jester:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBSd9TRCYtI


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> Remember this? :jester:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBSd9TRCYtI



I hadn't seen that. Was that ff?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Are your ''people'' taping out those 500 board homes with ff?....


Nope... it is over $2 more per roll for FF so it isn't cost effective for us. Also, you really need to run a zook to use it so you can roll and flush in the angles. Our guys run banjos and wipe by hand so it wouldn't work well for them . I really would like to do all the flats with fuse though... Maybe I can talk my brother into using it on his house :whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is an angle I flushed using a 3.5" Columbia on the mudrunner. I sanded it a bit so you can see what fibafuse does. It's so close to being paintable I'm wondering if with some practice it's possible to one coat angles this way. I'm sure it would pass in some commercial applications.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I hadn't seen that. Was that ff?


Yes that was ff. I did a series of tests on ff, they are all on another thread. But the dam site is a acting up and I can't open the page where they all are. When I get time later I will repost the links here.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go PA. These are a the tests that I did using FF as well as paper in a few as well.
I posted these on this thread but I cant open the page that they are all posted on.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f3/hello-fibafuse-paperless-drywall-tape-1014/index12/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SacGZmDv9DM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99wNCkHwvoA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlPeKfpOigQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LFCtrpVT3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWFaDfdKfzo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCGfGZERF9o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBGWTTqCeug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g_kXv7fd0w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPFFTEBzq6Q


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the error I keep getting when trying to open a lot of older pages.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

as far as the posers, jst rip off the rag face paper, moore right with the glue, depending on the extent of the damage. dont pound ! best case scenario- use mud to lubricate said area and then end of knife to gently rub the ntail feather back in.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> This is the error I keep getting when trying to open a lot of older pages.


yes I have the same problem on chrome try firefox or opera browser it works ok :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> yes I have the same problem on chrome try firefox or opera browser it works ok :thumbsup:



That is with Firefox.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Firefox for mac only ?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> Firefox for mac only ?


No, I run firefox on windows XP.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just keep banging on the pages till it let's me In


----------

